# Show us your green tree frog enclosures!



## thesilverbeast (Feb 26, 2008)

Show us your green tree frog enclosures! 



I have a 45cm cube i need to make into a frog enclosure. Post your pics and hopefully i can get some ideas! 


Thanks


----------



## scorps (Feb 26, 2008)

ill put some up tomoz of my gtf 4 footer


----------



## thesilverbeast (Feb 26, 2008)

cheers


----------



## thesilverbeast (Feb 28, 2008)

bump! 


so theres NO-ONE on the site who has pictures of frog enclosures they could put up here? 


Pretty pease, im in need of ideas!


----------



## meshe1969 (Feb 28, 2008)

http://frogs.org.au/community/


----------



## Warr (Mar 1, 2008)

Will post pics as soon as our tank is all set. We're trying to make it look like a backyard sort of thing. Dog bowl as a water bowl, garden tap, gnome - that kind of thing.


----------



## thesilverbeast (Mar 1, 2008)

haha that sounds awesome!


----------



## Luke1 (Mar 1, 2008)

LOL Warr...sounds good!

the silver beast, don't have green tree frogs but my friend has leaf green tree frogs and i think he got him self a few eastern dwarf tree frogs! i'll get him to take photos if hes in the mood...never no!

Luke


----------



## Nathan (Mar 4, 2008)

Hey All,

Here is my Red Eye Tree frog tank.


----------



## Warr (Mar 5, 2008)

That's awesome Nathan! How have you put in the lights?


----------



## Nathan (Mar 5, 2008)

Hey Warr,

To start with i marked both centres of my perspex lids. I then chose some draw handles from bunnings. Then from there worked out what light fixtures i would need a simple party globe on the left side. I also have a blacklight in tank and a simple fluro. The blacklight and fluro were the same size so it was not to hard for an ex boillermaker to mark out the lid. From then i also drilled a heap of air holes in the lids for some heat to escape making sure the holes were all in line. My brother is an electrician so he wired the lights up to give me power. The blacklight stays on for a liitle longer at night and the tank looks amazing at night. There is also three constant waterfalls on the fake background , which in turn is being constantly filtered. If i missed anything, please just ask again.


----------



## RedEyeGirl (May 15, 2008)

cool


----------



## Erin_Jane (May 15, 2008)

Have a look at Ben's (Bump73) profile album, he's got pics of his new set up in there... Looks great, all it needs now is froggies!!!


----------



## Tim.Arm (May 15, 2008)

*awsome enclouser nathan and great setup.*


----------



## pete12 (May 15, 2008)

cant you keep froggies in QLD


----------



## skakavacjakovac (May 15, 2008)

I will post some 2moro.. Just saw the thread..bit late i know.oopa


----------



## Vincent21 (May 15, 2008)

Awesome enclosures Nathan.


----------



## RedEyeGirl (May 15, 2008)

of course u can keep froggies in QLD


----------



## xylomelum (May 16, 2008)

*GTF enclosure*

Hi here are some pics of my old enclosure have upgraded now to a stainless steel box


----------



## xylomelum (May 16, 2008)

*GTF enclosure*

this is the new enclosure easier maintenance


----------



## bump73 (May 16, 2008)

Here's mine it's a 45x45x60 exoterra enclosure that is sadly lacking any frogs  but does have some fish...

Hoping to get some Red eyes or something at the next FATS meeting 

Ben


----------



## pete12 (May 16, 2008)

well were can you get frog is qld i never see them for sale


----------



## hawkesbury reptiles (May 16, 2008)

Wow xylo....great enclosure!! Love the plants...are they real??


----------



## Vincent21 (May 16, 2008)

Awesome enclosures guys!


----------



## Wolfgang (May 18, 2008)

Here's my custom built frog home, inludes blue yabbie to clean up all the drowned woodies.


----------



## skakavacjakovac (May 18, 2008)

*My "For the mean time enclosure"*

This is my enclosure at the moment..But i am working on a really elaborate crazey setup..:lol: 2000 x 600 x 700 & everything but the kitchen sink..

& while i am at it uploading.. here are some of the kids!


----------

